# Bohrung für Quellstein



## Jens Lippmann (2. Okt. 2011)

Hallo!

Wie groß muss die Bohrung für den Quellstein sein, wenn ich eine 5000l Pumpe betreiben will?
Ich möchte, dass das Wasser gemütlich raussprudelt und keine größere Fontäne entsteht.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## rabe62 (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bohrung für Quellstein*

Hi Jens,

ich denke mal da wirst du recht groß bohren müssen. Wenn es nur leicht spudeln soll musst du druck wegnehmen. also das Loch größer machen als der Pumpenausgang. wenn der durchmesser kleiner oder gleich dem pumpenausgang ist kannst du ja genau sehen wie heftig die pumpe da das wasser rauswirft. 
Oder mit einem Abzweig experimtieren.
Oder ein Quellbecken statt einem Quellstein mit dem eingang unter Wasser. Dann blubbert die gesamte Fläche des Becken. 

Oder den Quellstein so hoch setzen das die Pumpe an der grenze ihrer Förderhöhe ist. Da kommt dann auch nicht mehr viel dort oben raus. 

Eigentlich soll das ganze heissen, das dabei einige Parameter zu beachten sind, die sehr stark das Ergebnis beeinflussen können. 
Um da mehr sagen zu können müsste man diese Parameter genannt bekommen.


----------



## Jens Lippmann (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bohrung für Quellstein*

Hallo rabe62, vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Ich vermute, dass die Bohrung in meinem Quellstein die ich zurzeit habe zu klein ist. 
Stimmt diese Rechnung:
ich habe eine 40mm Bohrung, macht 2*2*Pi qcm Fläche, also ca. 12 qcm.
Das heißt 1 Liter würde in dieser Röhre 80 cm Höhe einnehmen.
Wenn meine Pumpe 5000 l in 3600 Sekunden umwälzt würde das Wasser mit ungefähr 1,1 m/s aus der Bohrung schiessen.
Also ca. 4 km/h. Ich frag mich wie hoch die Fontäne dann wird?

Welche Parameter wären denn noch zu beachten?
Die Förderhöhe liegt so zwischen 1-2 m, endgültig kann ich das erst wissen wenn der Quellstein angebracht ist.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## willi1954 (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bohrung für Quellstein*

Denke, ein Drehzahlsteller ist hier eine geeignete Lösung. Damit lässt sich der Volumenstrom der Pumpe gezielt einstellen.
Die gibts als einfache Lösung z.B. hier oder als funkfernbediente bei Oase.

LG Willi


----------



## nano (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bohrung für Quellstein*

Hallo,
warum muß es denn eine 5000 L Pumpe sein ?!
Günstigste Lösung über einen Bypass oder eine kleinere Pumpe mit weniger als 1000 L !?


----------



## rabe62 (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bohrung für Quellstein*



Jens Lippmann schrieb:


> Hallo rabe62, vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
> Ich vermute, dass die Bohrung in meinem Quellstein die ich zurzeit habe zu klein ist.
> Stimmt diese Rechnung:
> ich habe eine 40mm Bohrung, macht 2*2*Pi qcm Fläche, also ca. 12 qcm.
> ...


Hi,
die Rechnung hört sich logisch an, was aber 4km/h bei wassermengen sind kann ich auch nicht ahnen. So ein Drehzahlsteller hört sich daher recht verünftig an um dann aktuell entsprechend zu reagieren.
Als Parameter für Drcukverluste gibt es noch schlauchlänge und durchmesser und ecken und kurven. Was wirklich von der Pumpe am quellstein ankommt ist daher mit normalen Mitteln nicht vorher berechenbar.


----------



## Nikolai (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bohrung für Quellstein*

Hallo Jens,

deine Berechnungen sind soweit richtig. Wenn Du jetzt noch die Erdbeschleunigung mit ca. 10 Meter pro Sekunde/Quadrat als Verzögerungsfaktor einbeziehst und die 4km/h bis auf Null verzögerst, bekommst Du die Fontänenhöhe als Ergebnis.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bohrung für Quellstein*

Hallo Jens,

habe mal eben selbst gerechnet. Bei den von Dir angegebenen Werten errechnet sich eine Fontänenhöhe von ca. 6cm.

Formel: Beschleunigung = Geschwindigkeit/Zeit (a = v / t)   ==>  t = v / a  ==> t = 1,1m/s /  10m/sxs = 0,11s.
Die mittlere Geschwindigkeit beträgt 0,55 m/s mal der Zeit 0,11s = 6cm

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## rabe62 (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bohrung für Quellstein*

Grosse Wissenschaft - einfach beschrieben


----------



## Jens Lippmann (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bohrung für Quellstein*

Genial. Nikolai danke für die Berechnung. Wenn das nicht stimmt sprechen wir uns wieder. .)
Also auf die 5000l bin ich gekommen weil Teich und Bachlauf ca. 10000l fassen.


----------

